# Build or buy a shed and costs?



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

I need a shed that's (10 x 12). I know there's a lot of variables but would you build it yourself, or buy one for $3,000... vinyl sided? 

How much would you estimate it costs to build one that normally sells for $3,000 by a reputable shed company not HD/Lowes (and I'm guessing add a couple hundred dollars for setup, a hundred more for delivery, etc.)? Would you build or buy? Thanks


----------



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

Depends if you add windows too. That might make the cost go up a little bit. Im not no pro at all but If your looking for a project to do yourself it would probably be pretty fun to do. You'd need 2x4's, 2x6's, 2x8's, plywood, door, felt paper, vinyl, shingles, subfloor etc.

You could probably save a lot doing it yourself but If its not your profession that you do everyday you'd probably have to read up on something about framing and finding the pitch of the roof using. Then any tools you may need like skill saw, table saw etc..

I'd do it myself because after adding the cost of the already built shed, having it shipped, installment if any; then you would may be looking at a couple 100 extra. 

I know 2x4x96's right now are 2.08$ a piece. The lumber wouldn't be much at all. Just the labor you have to put in it. You could probably get everything: I'm taking a ballpark figure but you'd probably have to spend less than 1500$ for everything if you do it yourself.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't spend $3k on wood for my 16x16 sunroom
I built a 10x10 addition to my pool cabana
$100 on concrete (footing)
Less then $100 in studs (calculated for 4 walls)
Just over $100 in wall sheathing (calc for 4 walls)
Just over $100 in roof sheathing
Maybe $150 in shingles
Say another $100 in trim
Total = approx $700

Floor will be pavers - then I can dig up if I need to access pipes
Windows & doors you can pick up for free off craiglist
I've given away over a dozen windows myself
The jalouise windows in my shed were free from someone else
End has a 36" x 48" tall
Front has a 8' wide x 4' tall


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I built a 4x8 shed last year. Although I don't recall exactly what I spent, it was probably about 1/3 - 1/2 more than what I could have ordered one for. Why?

Flashing, windows, drip edge, 6x6 base, lighting, caulk, quality roof shingles, gutters, 2x4 vice 2x3, sheathing, Hardy siding, etc...


----------



## walkman (Jan 4, 2009)

Popular Mechanics has produced several articles with photo's for building your own shed in various styles. You can search on google for the articles and get an idea of how hard it would be for you to build. 

You should probably build it yourself because you like doing that stuff more than for potential savings.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

There is the cost to build or aquire - and then there is the investment value. A built decent sized shed/workshop on a proper concrete foundation adds to the value (monetary and saleability) of the property more than a aquired ready-made commercial shed. Side, roof, etc. it to match the house or have some style adds even more value.


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

The only way to know is to crunch the numbers. Every single one of them. Then cost analize. I would bet you could build a more sturdy building yourself, but it would cost a bit more.

I build t 20x28 workshop last year with a slab basement for about 17,000 or $15.18 SQFT. That includes everything, waterproofing, per. drain,framing, 5 window, 2 doors, 400sqft tile, workbenches, yada, yada.
good luck.


----------



## flamtap (Feb 22, 2007)

I am building a shed right now. I chose to build because I could do it for less $ and better quality. I also enjoy building stuff like this as a hobby. 

I bought shed plans from an internet site and modified them slightly. Then I drew it up in Google sketchup as I planned to build it. Once I had it in sketchup I came up with a materials list and priced that out. The materials alone were much less than the cheapo flimsy Lowe's shed "kit" would have been. 

If you have the time and a little bit of know-how (to avoid really costly mistakes) you will save money by doing it yourself. If you have better things to do with your time you might consider having it built. 

One thing to consider is what tools do you own already or can you borrow? I already have ladder, power miter saw, drills, squares, levels, etc. (I also used the shed as an excuse to buy a compressor and a framing nailer : ) If I included the cost of all the tools in the project it would send the cost way up. 

So far my only mistakes will be easily covered by the trim : )

One other suggestion... if you order 12' lumber don't assume it's exactly 12 feet! That's why my shed will be 12 feet 1 inch long! 

flamtap


----------

